# Legal "Bud"



## Cotton Kittyhawk (Nov 22, 2014)

Just wondering if this shit is as popular as it is in Houston in other parts. 

Shits fucking rank IMO


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 22, 2014)

What is it? That spice fake weed bullshit? In places where there is an abundance of weed it is not popular. I have found though that even in places where there isn't an abundance, I can still score a bag if I really look. I think people who smoke that fake shit are just lazy. And I think there are addictive qualities. I met these juggalos in Berkeley who had a $60 a day spice habit. In Berkeley of all places! Where there is so much bud around it's ridiculous.

Funny you call that "legal bud" I thought this was going to be a thread on Colorado, Washington, Oregon, Alaska or the District of Columbia, all of which have legalized real marijuana recently.


----------



## kneedleknees (Nov 22, 2014)

I used to smoke it. Never again. You can't get it hardly anywhere in NC anymore, everyone really cracked down on it. I've had many bad trips on it and I sat with my buddy as he went on a fucking nightmarish trip from it, back when they sold Bam in headshops. I'll never touch it again.


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 22, 2014)

I can find weed in any major city. Houston being no exception. It's so close to Mexico that there is plenty of brick sexy mexi floatin around for cheap


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 22, 2014)

I always just ask skateboarders..haha...go to a skate park and you will score some grass eventually


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk (Nov 22, 2014)

glad to know it's not prominent in the community


----------



## sucuri (Nov 22, 2014)

You mean that salvia shit? I remember I smoked that once when I was like 18, wierd fucking trip and not in a good way. Got it at some head shop in Humble. Comparing it to weed is an insult to weed. And Houston's got decent grass if you look hard enough. Though we would usually prefer to buy paper bags of Mexican schwag for like 50 bucks and roll giant joints with it


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 22, 2014)

No, Salvia is different. Salvia is a hallucinogen that is super fucked up trip. 

"spice", as I've heard it called is similar too weed, but it is synthetic. It gets you kind of stoned like pot does, but has a wierd after feeling. (Atleast I did) Come to think of it, only people I've ever met who regularly smoked this shit was Juggalos. It is also an insult to weed. @sucuri


----------



## sucuri (Nov 22, 2014)

Johnny P said:


> ...is similar too weed, but it is synthetic...@sucuri



Dude. Gross.


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 22, 2014)

Agreed. Gross. I got tricked into smoking it once by some Juggalos in Centralia, Illinois...they said it was weed. I smoked it with them, it got me "stoned", but then I felt very strange a few hours later. It def was NOT weed.


----------



## sucuri (Nov 22, 2014)

Sometimes you get stuff down here that was smuggled in the inside of car wheels and they use this nasty oil-like shit that smells like diesel to get it to stick together. That will give you a headache and you can hardly tell it's weed. But at least its not synthetic. That word just makes me think of smoking a plastic joint...::dead::


----------



## Ristoncor (Nov 22, 2014)

Never tried it, but I know people who have: not great reviews. Head-ache-y, one of my friends tried it and said it basically didn't really affect him.


----------



## couchissatan (Nov 22, 2014)

ive known it as K2.. i knew a kid that sold "spice" and would make his own mixes with various (maybe random herbs) like cat nip and stuff. -GROSS-


----------



## Odin (Nov 22, 2014)

"Legal bud" should not even be in our fucking lexicon... what I mean by that is... Cannabis... is a plant that grows... out there... in fucking nature..." 
"what the fuck... do I need permission to go and pick and partake of that?"
The synthetic shit is just a sad example of the harm prohibition of nature can cause on society.

Damn... if I wasn't a lush I'd be a stoner... 

Here's a prayer I find my way back.


----------



## Tude (Nov 23, 2014)

sucuri said:


> Sometimes you get stuff down here that was smuggled in the inside of car wheels and they use this nasty oil-like shit that smells like diesel to get it to stick together. That will give you a headache and you can hardly tell it's weed. But at least its not synthetic. That word just makes me think of smoking a plastic joint...::dead::



hehe - years ago we ran into this "taste" thing - and it messed with several drug types - where it tasted like a car tire or even a fake banana (like those darn old fake spongy circus "peanuts" that taste like fake bananas - awful) - and the <ahem> seller had the explanation of well it was smuggled in a car tire (OK the area was dry for anything at the time - k) to smuggled in thru the south in a banana import. OK, <smirk> I believe you.  Still tastes like shit but OK - I got some!


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk (Nov 23, 2014)

yeah what i'm talkin bout is that "spice" or k2 shit. i learned that essentially its some type of plant that's sprayed with chemicals that get you "high". i used to smoke the shit back in the day but wound up havin a seizure one time and it raised my body temp suuuuuuuper high (high enough that the people i was with had to put me in a cold bath to regulate my temperature. baaaaad. its a constant back and forth with the law of them outlawing whatever chemicals, and the producers constantly "tweaking whatever's in it so as to avoid laws. in houston it's damn near an epidemic. It's mostly ganstas that smoke it, mostly because of probation or whatever. most head shops dont sell it anymore just cos it causes so many issues with law enforcements. the ones that do (kat'z) sell it as "kush" which is totally misleading. i'm okay with posting what headshop on account of i want the shit banned.

After the whole bath salts epidemic they sold this shit called acrylic cleaner which was the same shit.

In Sugar Land there was even this one gas station that sold what they called "launch" which was essentially legal meth. i saw so many of my childhood friends get destroyed by the shit. some of them still aren't the same. 

i made this thread as almost a public announcement of how harmful the shit is, and in hopes that i can maybe help people being conned for a quick high. its sad when illegal drugs are so much safer...


----------



## couchissatan (Nov 24, 2014)

awesome. i feel so stongly about the "fake" reseach chem popularity. it makes my heart hurt and scares me. stick to being sober or KEEP IT NATURAL


----------

